# Equivalent for Carine and Jasmyn



## Cilegna

Hi, I'm sorry if I make a lot of mistakes, it's because I'm a French canadian.

I would like to know if there's an equivalent with greek letters for the names ''Carine'' and ''Jasmyn'' [it's my boyfriend's name].

Can you help me ? =)

-----------------------------------------------

Bonjour,

J'essais aussi en Français, j'hésite pour la langue.

Est-ce que l'un d'entre vous connaitrait les prénoms grecs équivalents pour Carine et Jasmyn (c'est un nom masculin) ?

Merci d'avance. ^^


----------



## Tetina

Hi Cilegna.

I guess that the equivalent for "Carine" is "Κατερίνα" and "Jasmyn" (is it the same like the flower jasmine?)"Γιασεμί".
Both in greek are women names.


----------



## ateaofimdomar

Hi,
Κατερίνα is the equivalent of Catherine. Carine does not exist in Greek. Transliterated it would be Καρίν (*Karín*)
Jasmyn has an equivalent, Γιασεμής (*Yasemís*), which is a male name, (Γιασεμή is the female) but it is dated and is sounds really strange to most people's ears. Maybe there are regions of Greece where this is not the case, however as a rule it is not at all common.


----------



## GreekNative

I agree with ateaofimdomar. 
And would like to add that the Γιασεμής (Yasemis) as a male name sounds (to me) like the person lived back in the 50's and was a poor peasant. Not recommended, unless you wanna sound funny. Because, yes, it would sound really funny, if not weird, to most modern Greek people's ears.


----------



## Tetina

ateaofimdomar said:


> Hi,
> Κατερίνα is the equivalent of Catherine. Carine does not exist in Greek. Transliterated it would be Καρίν (*Karín*)
> Jasmyn has an equivalent, Γιασεμής (*Yasemís*), which is a male name, (Γιασεμή is the female) but it is dated and is sounds really strange to most people's ears. Maybe there are regions of Greece where this is not the case, however as a rule it is not at all common.


 

Well, you are right about Karin but I suggested the closest to greek. 

I had a friend, greek origin that studied in Greek-German school and I remember her name was Katerina and the Germans used to call her Karin. 
I guess that's how I connected those two names even I cannot really confirm it.


----------



## Elenara

I have a girlfriend whose name in English is Jasmin. Here in Greece we call her Γιασεμινα.


----------



## Cilegna

Thanks! =)

Do you know equivalent for Karozis ? It's my last name (or family name - wich should I use ?), I know it's greek but I have no idea how to write it.


----------



## Pentapoli

Hello, 
Καρόζης.  It is a family name, I have never heard it as a first name.

Have a nice day!


----------

